# Powerful classical music for rhythmic gymnastics



## KristinkaApelsinka (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello!
I try to search a really powerful classical music (no choir) for rhythmic gymnastics like Mahler, Wagner, Grieg, Saint-Saens... Can you help me please?
This music should be:
- powerful
- active
- with clear temp 
- time: no 100500hours, cause it will be difficult to cut, If the most epic moment will develop 30 min))


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

How about Khachaturian's Sabre Dance? It's definitely powerful, active, and very rhythmic. The only problem is that it might be too short--but you can always put it on a loop.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The finales of Prokofiev's Piano Concerto No. 3, Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto and Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto.

Also the finale of Beethoven's 7th Symphony.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KristinkaApelsinka said:


> Hello!
> I try to search a really powerful classical music (no choir) for rhythmic gymnastics like Mahler, Wagner, Grieg, Saint-Saens... Can you help me please?
> This music should be:
> - powerful
> ...


Not being rude, stick with non classical., much more upbeat as you ask.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Not being rude, stick with non classical., much more upbeat as you ask.


very true and more suitable


----------



## KristinkaApelsinka (Nov 14, 2016)

Bettina said:


> How about Khachaturian's Sabre Dance?


That will be great with clubs :3



hpowders said:


> The finales of Prokofiev's Piano Concerto No. 3, Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto and Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto.
> Also the finale of Beethoven's 7th Symphony.


Oooh how could I forget Beethoven's 7th Symphony?? Love it!



Pugg said:


> Not being rude, stick with non classical., much more upbeat as you ask.


Yeah, I understand you  I love score composers (Hans Zimmer, Steve Jablonsky and so on) but I want to use classical music))


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

by the way is it for you or children involved?


----------



## KristinkaApelsinka (Nov 14, 2016)

helenora said:


> by the way is it for you or children involved?


For me, senior category  I've thought about Wagner's "Ride of the valkyries", Tannhäuser overture, The Flying Dutchman overture; Prokofiev's "Dance of knights"; Grieg's "In the hall of the mountain king". So, now you know my musical tastes


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

What about Tchaikovsky 1812 overture. Very lively and different tempos in the music!!


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Martinu may be just the thing. The Intermezzo for Orchestral is both powerful and playful.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Alfacharger said:


> Martinu may be just the thing. The Intermezzo for Orchestral is both powerful and playful.


Can you do rhythmic gymnastics on this piece?
If so, you deserve a Oscar.


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Can you do rhythmic gymnastics on this piece?
> If so, you deserve a Oscar.


Sooner or later someone will recommend the Berg violin concerto :lol:

As to active and powerful music, I think OP is looking to avoid anything "profound" or sentimental, correct? When OP says powerful, they don't mean powerful like Mahler 2, more something like Shostakovich. Maybe Shostakovich 5, or am I missing the point of what OP is asking for?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Respighi: Belkis Suite, War Dance 




Shostakovich Symphony 8, 3rd movement: 




Nielsen: Aladdin Suite, Moor´s Dance etc. 



 /


----------



## KristinkaApelsinka (Nov 14, 2016)

Francis Poulenc said:


> Sooner or later someone will recommend the Berg violin concerto :lol:






Francis Poulenc said:


> As to active and powerful music, I think OP is looking to avoid anything "profound" or sentimental, correct? When OP says powerful, they don't mean powerful like Mahler 2, more something like Shostakovich. Maybe Shostakovich 5, or am I missing the point of what OP is asking for?


Powerful like final Mahler 8 ^^ 
Yeah, no sentimental! Powerful solemn music, a little bit heroic.) I know Widor's "Surrexit a mortuis", but choir...


----------

